# Uomini e donne



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

L'ho già chiesto O.T. su forum libero, ma forse merita una disquisizione "culturale".
Avete mai visto "Uomini e donne" di Maria de Filippi il pomeriggio su canale5?
Io solo a frammenti (ammetto di non essere riuscita a resistere una puntata intera), ma non ne riesco a capire il senso!
E cosa pensano di guardare coloro che la seguono.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho già chiesto O.T. su forum libero, ma forse merita una disquisizione "culturale".
> Avete mai visto "Uomini e donne" di Maria de Filippi il pomeriggio su canale5?
> Io solo a frammenti (ammetto di non essere riuscita a resistere una puntata intera), ma non ne riesco a capire il senso!
> E cosa pensano di guardare coloro che la seguono.


Per fortuna al pomeriggio lavoro!!!


----------



## Iris (10 Ottobre 2007)

Io penso che la De Filippi andrebbe vietata ai minori. Il marito poi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque la tele in genere la tengo spenta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*concordo*



Iris ha detto:


> Io penso che la De Filippi andrebbe vietata ai minori. Il marito poi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche i frammenti che ho visto di C'è posta per te sono di un'oscenità imbarazzante ...e mi domando come possano persone conosciute e no prestarsi a una cosa del genere...
Ma l'ho proposta come discussione culturale proprio per comprendere il senso di proporre e di seguire un programma simile!
C'è posta per te è osceno, ma ne comprendo il senso di intrusione nelle vicende altrui da paese per chi ...non può più dare cattivo esempio, ma Uomini e donne mi è incomprensibile...


----------



## Iris (10 Ottobre 2007)

*Persa*

ci vanno perchè li pagano!!!
Quel mascalzone di Costanzo ha preteso la direzione del Brancaccio, affidata con ottimi risultati a Proietti.
Proietti, che avrà i suoi difetti, ma certamente non ha eno meriti di Costanzo, e soprattutto di teatro ne sa qualcosa, se ne è andato.
Risultato? Il Brancaccio per adesso è chiuso.
Che bellezza!!!
Tanta televisione spazzatura in più, e un teatro in meno
Questa è civiltà!!!


----------



## Lettrice (10 Ottobre 2007)

Da studentessa con le mie coinquiline ci facevamo le risate nere a guardare quel programma ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Lo ricordo con piacere, ma si e' una boiata e andrebbe presa come tale


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Da studentessa con le mie coinquiline ci facevamo le risate nere a guardare quel programma ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche io e il mio ragazzo qualche volta lo guardiamo ( a lui piace) e sì, fa ridere. Ci stanno certi ignoranti che partecipano...e che dire delle galline del pubblico?
Però occhio a non guardarlo troppo, intontisce.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*finalmente*



Lillyna19 ha detto:


> Anche io e il mio ragazzo qualche volta lo guardiamo ( a lui piace) e sì, fa ridere. Ci stanno certi ignoranti che partecipano...e che dire delle galline del pubblico?
> Però occhio a non guardarlo troppo, intontisce.


Spiegamelo...per favore!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (10 Ottobre 2007)

tempo fa in un film di Verdone, "Perdiamoci di Vista", ai primi degli anni 90, si prendeva per il culo la tv urlata. infatti Verdone era il conduttore di una trasmissione chiamata "Galline da Combattimento" in cui un marito, la moglie e l'amante se ne dicevano di tutti i colori, con volgarità inaudite, ed intorno il pubblico urlava e schiamazzava.

Bè, oggi, esiste Uomini e Donne.


Tempo fa, un geniale film chiamato Truman Show, voleva essere una magistrale critica al fatto che la gente si interessa troppo alla vita degli altri in televisione, disinteressandosi alla propria. Nel film un inconsapevole Jim Carrey veniva ripreso 24 ore al giorno in mondovisione, qualunque cosa facesse. All'epoca era una cosa assurda.

Bè, quel film ha dato l'idea per la creazione dei Reality.

Ve dico only this.


----------



## Old Giusy (10 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ho già chiesto O.T. su forum libero, ma forse merita una disquisizione "culturale".
> Avete mai visto "Uomini e donne" di Maria de Filippi il pomeriggio su canale5?
> Io solo a frammenti (ammetto di non essere riuscita a resistere una puntata intera), ma non ne riesco a capire il senso!
> E cosa pensano di guardare coloro che la seguono.


 
Secondo me l'unico suo senso è fare audience....
Forse qualcuno lo vede per capire qual è l'ultima moda in campo di scarpe, gonne, maglie....
O per gli uomini se si usano le sopracciglia folte o sottili, se va l'uomo depilato o il peloso....
Non c'è altra spiegazione-.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*beata gioventù*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> tempo fa in un film di Verdone, "Perdiamoci di Vista", ai primi degli anni 90, si prendeva per il culo la tv urlata. infatti Verdone era il conduttore di una trasmissione chiamata "Galline da Combattimento" in cui un marito, la moglie e l'amante se ne dicevano di tutti i colori, con volgarità inaudite, ed intorno il pubblico urlava e schiamazzava.
> 
> Bè, oggi, esiste Uomini e Donne.
> 
> ...


E' dagli albori delle tv private che si assiste a spettacoli simili come gli orribili Gioco delle copppie e Tra moglie e marito...
The Truman show è un film stupendo e credo vada ben oltre la critica televisiva... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ma la domanda che io ponevo era proprio relativa al solo Uomini e donne.
Si può "capire" la messa in piazza di conflitti con modalità e stile differenti e ...finalità differenti e fa parte della vita e sempre si è vissuta dai tribunali, ai pettegolezzi da panetteria...Così come l'aspetto pornografico è presente in molte altre trasmissioni, così come i "pareri" urlati da mercato...
Quello che mi sembra peculiare di Uomini e donne è l'idea di far credere (il fatto che poi chi è più smaliziato non ci creda mi sembra secondario, ci sono sempre diversi livelli di fruizione) che uomini o donne vogliano trovarsi un partner con quelle modalità. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Ho sempre il dubbio che possa essermi sfuggito qualcosa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi il fatto che io mi stupisca che qualcuna possa volere uomini di quel tipo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  è solo un parere personale..


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (10 Ottobre 2007)

Infatti non ho mai capito perchè 20 donne (con accento smaccatamente romano) si devono contendere il "tronista".

Il tronista in genere è un 30 enne vestito da 13enne scemo (jeans sdruciti ma di marca), che si depila il torace e le sopracciglia, solitamente comunque bello a vedersi, ma assolutamente inutile e privo della minima loquela. 

A sentire quelle donne patrlare (comunque di solito anche loro "belle") ho un tale ribrezzo che quasi quasi capisco i gay. 

a monte di tutto: questa kakkio di trasmissione, apparentemente innocua, in raltà fornisce modelli ai teenager, che crescono pensando che quella gente sia normale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*...*



Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Infatti non ho mai capito perchè 20 donne (con accento smaccatamente romano) si devono contendere il "tronista".
> 
> Il tronista in genere è un 30 enne vestito da 13enne scemo (jeans sdruciti ma di marca), che si depila il torace e le sopracciglia, solitamente comunque bello a vedersi, ma assolutamente inutile e privo della minima loquela.
> 
> ...


Se uomini e donne fossero quelli di Uomini e donne resterebbe solo il convento o l'emigrazione su un altro pianeta.
Ma è proprio il meccanismo che vuol essere da para reality che non comprendo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Al confronto è comprensibilissimo Il grande fratello!


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Ottobre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se uomini e donne fossero quelli di Uomini e donne resterebbe solo il convento o l'emigrazione su un altro pianeta.
> Ma è proprio il meccanismo che vuol essere da para reality che non comprendo.
> 
> 
> ...


Hai ragione, non mi piace per niente l'imagine che la signora(o signore) De Filippi e quella zampogna floscia di suo marito tentano di dare della nostra società..e degli italiani come popolo di rincoglioniti farneticanti.

Io e il mio raga lo troviamo divertente, e ci divertiamo a giudicarlo come programma, ma delle volte ti confesso che faccio fatica ad arrivare a fine puntata, e allora cambio canale, perchè di galline starnazzanti ce ne stanno già un'infinità in giro.
 mi ritrovo quell'idiozia dell'italia sul due o sant'alda d'eusanio che vuole riscattare la gente e tutta una marea di bestialità simili.

Adesso vanno di moda le madonne..
ma hai visto la pubblicità di "c'è posta per te"? con tanto di musichetta che fa "MMARRIIIAA" con l'immagine della De Filippi-benefattrice dell'umanità, con la stellina artificiale apposta sul sorriso?

boh. non so se ridere o se piangere.


----------



## cat (10 Ottobre 2007)

io conosco molto bene un ragazzo che ha partecipato e parteciperà nuovamente a breve come corteggiatore a uomini e donne.


fanno un cast, i corteggiatori sono perlopiù dei fotomodelli( idem per le ragazze).
Fanno tre provini e poi si tengono a dipsosizione della redazione ad essere chiamati con due giorni di preavviso.
E' un modo per farsi notare, almeno per farsi guardare.

Il ragazzo che conosco io un anno fa ha incontrato anche Lele Mora.
Non è però un suo protetto.

E' tutto costruito, nulla di vero.
Unica cosa che  può capitare che durante tante puntate qualcuno di loro si invaghisca veramente della tronista( come è successo una volta) e che possibili sentimenti siano abbastanza vero.

In anni di sicuro m'ha detto è successo una volta sola.
Con il manager concordano tutto, dalle uscite, alle litigate a quando amarsi a quando lasciarsi.


questione di visibilità e dunque di contratti a posteriori.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (10 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io conosco molto bene un ragazzo che ha partecipato e parteciperà nuovamente a breve come corteggiatore a uomini e donne.
> 
> 
> fanno un cast, i corteggiatori sono perlopiù dei fotomodelli( idem per le ragazze).
> ...


 
Come per "affari tuoi"?
Ma perchè una messinscena del genere? Cosa vogliono dimostrare questi signori che hanno scelto di acquistare questi format? che gli italiani sono tutti imbecilli?
perchè ti assicuro che io, guardando una puntata di quella trasmissione me lo chiedo "ma dove li pescano?" "ma davvero esistono persone così grette?"

stessa cosa per l'mcs che ormai ho rinunciato a seguire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Ottobre 2007)

*ovvio*



cat ha detto:


> io conosco molto bene un ragazzo che ha partecipato e parteciperà nuovamente a breve come corteggiatore a uomini e donne.
> 
> 
> fanno un cast, i corteggiatori sono perlopiù dei fotomodelli( idem per le ragazze).
> ...


Questo è ovvio...mica è gente trovata al supermercato ...magari al mercato ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma è cosa significa ufficialmente...cosa vogliono far credere che mi è oscuro.
Qualunque ipotesi che non sia "recita a soggetto da parte di personaggi volgarotti incapaci di recitare" non mi sembra credibile...

Che poi la maggior parte dei personaggi sia "costruita" è una cosa che risale agli albori della televisione da Mario Valdemarin, concorrente di Lascia o raddoppia anni '50, che era un attore a Il gambero, era un quiz radiofonico fine anni '60 ,in cui le risposte venivano date in anticipo con l'accordo preventivo di quante dovevano essere ...sbagliate



Sul sito scrivono:
*Il programma*



_*Uomini e Donne* ha esordito su *Canale 5* nel *1996*. Negli anni la trasmissione è cambiata, trasformandosi in una divertente ricerca della famosa anima gemella, con corteggiatori e corteggiati._

*Conosciamo meglio i tronisti di Uomini e Donne. Rivediamo i video delle puntate.*

_*Uomini e Donne* è un appuntamento quotidiano per tantissimi telespettatori, molti dei quali decidono di parteciparvi in prima persona; e per il pubblico non è difficile identificarsi, sognare e partecipare emotivamente alle schermaglie amorose, a volte a lieto fine ed altre volte meno, per un paio d'ore di televisione che aiuti ad evadere dalla routine quotidiana, a commuoversi e a sorridere insieme ai protagonisti. _

_Ogni giorno ritroviamo i "tronisti", alcuni dei quali sono diventati dei veri e propri personaggi di successo grazie al loro aspetto e al loro carisma. Alcuni di questi personaggi sono rimasti un vero mito per gli aficionados del programma: Claudia e Cristian, Tina la vamp, *Costantino e Alessandra*, solo per citare i più famosi_

_http://www.mediaset.it/brand/canale5/programma/schedaprogramma_27.shtml_

Forse non c'è nulla da spiegare: è pornografia. Chi guarda pornografia non crede certo che quelli siano innamorati: quello che conta è guardare


----------



## cat (10 Ottobre 2007)

per i corteggiatori è pubblicità a poco prezzo( non guadagnano nulla , hanno il rimborso del treno...non dell'aereo).

i responsabili del cast dicono loro persino chi delle due donne corteggiare, come essere, come farsi prendere in giro.

a casa i coteggiatori hanno la ragazza, anche relazioni serie. E' come in un scenegguato, si simula, si recita.
Costantino era un protetto di lele Mora. Dopo una fugace apparizione come corteggiatore, fu messo a fare il tronista.

Anche Paola, spasimante di Salvatore era una raccomandata.
Non era una fotomodella( non ne aveva i rismi, ma era una esordiente come attrice di teatro e ovviamente...aveva un manager che le procurava affari)..


Il pubblico( alcuni dei quali son li da molti anni) sono regolarmente stipendiati da mediaset e fanno di professine gli opinionisti. Indossano anche abiti di medie marche a scopo pubblicitario.



pornografia?????

non so
prostituzione di certo....per arrivare li ti devi concedere, non c'è nulla da fare.

e a Mora va bene tutto...donne ma soprattutto uomini.


----------



## @lex (10 Ottobre 2007)

cat ha detto:


> per i corteggiatori è pubblicità a poco prezzo( non guadagnano nulla , hanno il rimborso del treno...non dell'aereo).
> 
> i responsabili del cast dicono loro persino chi delle due donne corteggiare, come essere, come farsi prendere in giro.
> 
> ...


Io lo ribadisco...sei un pozzo de scienza...............


----------



## cat (10 Ottobre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Io lo ribadisco...sei un pozzo de scienza...............


----------

